# 24v fire horn/strobe mounted to low volt ring?



## TLinSTL (Nov 28, 2011)

As far as the NEC is concerned, is it legal to mount 24 volt fire alarm system devices using low volt rings with open backs, or are enclosed boxes required? 

Could you please give me a code section. I just got a call about it, I don't have my book with me, and I've got a meeting to discuss it early in the morning when I get on site so I have to have it ready. Thanks.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

I believe you are in the clear, since the cabling doesn't necessarily have to be run in a conduit and can be free aired. On our jobs it's always spec'd to be run in usually red conduit and the we rough in j-boxes with rings depending on the device.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

TLinSTL said:


> As far as the NEC is concerned, is it legal to mount 24 volt fire alarm system devices using low volt rings with open backs, or are enclosed boxes required?
> 
> Could you please give me a code section. I just got a call about it, I don't have my book with me, and I've got a meeting to discuss it early in the morning when I get on site so I have to have it ready. Thanks.


Hmmm ? Never done it personally , or seen it done , but it may be legal ? Being a life safety device , I personally think it should be in a sealed box with conduit stub to an accessible ceiling , with free air cable from there unless its an exposed area . I once demo'd smoke detectors that were toggle bolted to ceiling tiles , lol ! No box , no spreader bar , nothing .


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't picked up the npfp 72 in a while. I do know, though, that many of the manufacturers are very very specific about how the devices are mounted. Look in the installation manual and instructions for the devices and you will probably not see a LV ring as the recommended mount.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I know Arlington makes the LV rings in red for this exact application


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

hack


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Take a look at these sections.



> 760.130(B) PLFAWiring Methods and Materials. Power limited fire alarm conductors and cables described in 760.179 shall be installed as detailed in 760.130(B)(1), (B)(2), or (B)(3) of this section and 300.7. *Devices shall be installed in accordance with *110.3(B), 300.11(A),* and 300.15.*





> 300.15 Boxes, Conduit Bodies, or Fittings —Where Required. A box shall be installed at each outlet and switch point for concealed knob-and-tube wiring. Fittings and connectors shall be used only with the specific wiring methods for which they are designed and listed. *Where the wiring method is* conduit, tubing, Type AC cable, Type MC cable, Type MI cable, nonmetallic-sheathed cable, or *other cables, a box or conduit body shall be installed at each conductor splice point, outlet point, switch point, junction point, termination point, or pull point,* unless otherwise
> permitted in 300.15(A) through (L).


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here are a couple PDFs from Arlington
1) red retrofit box for old work
http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/pdf/sections/non-metallic-and-plated-steel-4-x-4-boxes.pdf
2) low voltage rings, they are not red.
http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/pdf/sections/low-voltage-mounting-brackets.pdf


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I've seen it done but won't do it myself. I can only imagine someone fishing some mc down the wall and making contact with the terminals on the back of the device.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

btharmy said:


> I've seen it done but won't do it myself. I can only imagine someone fishing some mc down the wall and making contact with the terminals on the back of the device.


or pulling them loose. I agree - these are life safety devices.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Adam12 said:


> I believe you are in the clear, since the cabling doesn't necessarily have to be run in a conduit and can be free aired. On our jobs it's always spec'd to be run in usually red conduit and the we rough in j-boxes with rings depending on the device.


Do people ever ask you what the red conduit is for?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

No, it's becoming widely used here in So. Cal. It's easily identified as F/A conduit.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Fire alarm devices are REQUIRED to be installed in boxes. We had a tech a while back who lost his job over knowingly installing devices without boxes


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

halfamp said:


> Fire alarm devices are REQUIRED to be installed in boxes. We had a tech a while back who lost his job over knowingly installing devices without boxes


NEC 760.130(B)(1) "splices and terminations *SHALL be in listed boxes......*"


----------

